# Where do you get alterations done?



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I am hoping someone will be able to help me out here. I bought some trousers at the sales which will need alterations to be done. Asked at the shop and they dont offer the service.
ANy idea where I can take them? 
I recently also had to replace the zip to a pair of jeans and had the same dilemma. I was flying home for business so I took them with me and had it done there but I really need to find someone here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ask at your nearest dry-cleaners. If they can't help they'll know where will. If you are able to pin the leg length yourself, you'll get a great job done by any men's shop that sells suits. Shouldn't cost more than Dhs 15.

-


----------

